# Vaping - Pet Hates



## devdev (16/4/14)

So we all sing the praises of vaping, but what are some of your pet hates when it comes to vaping?

Mine would be these little white rings that are used on caps to seal bottles - they always fall into your tank at the wrong time.




Second to that are people who tell me that electronic cigarettes are just as bad as analogs

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## thekeeperza (16/4/14)

Absolutely agree on those blasted rings @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

I know what you mean about those little plastic rings around the bottles Dev!

One of my pet hates is that things just generally get sticky from time to time.

I just cannot stand having stickiness on my hands - so I end up washing my hands so often that sometimes its tiring

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## drew (16/4/14)

When all e-cigs/mods are referred to as 'twisps'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

my pet hate was always running out of battery power, but not anymore hahaha  have enough fully charged batteries now to never leave me without a spare one!

But definitely agree with the little plastic ring and as Silver said the stickiness... seems like there's always liquid messing somewhere at some point during the vaping experience  

But it still beats stinkies by 10 gazillion miles!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Throw the ducking rings away !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

When the plastic ring doesn't detach properly from the top and it takes Hercules to get the top off! VM Bottles tend to work perfectly most of the time... but with some of the others I need to go lie down after fighting with the cap.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

Stripping & Washing the mpt2. As much as I love the look and vape of it, cleaning it properly is tedious.

And it has become my duty to wash the wifes aswell. 2 tanks a day is painful...

And the amount of toweling paper I go through now is ridiculous. Forever mopping up juice and drying equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (16/4/14)

I hate that everyone wants to try my vape, then im standing there without while thy are vaping away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

yes @annemarievdh, it's almost as bad as the bumming stinkies! especially if i've given it to them before and they liked it, but still haven't made the switch...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I hate that everyone wants to try my vape, then im standing there without while thy are vaping away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Metal Liz said:


> yes @annemarievdh, it's almost as bad as the bumming stinkies! especially if i've given it to them before and they liked it, but still haven't made the switch...


I think it is worse than bumming stinkies as they are sharing the same mouth piece as you and that is not cool with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

agreed, if it's someone i don't know, but if it's a buddy of mine i don't mind  all in the name of changing them over to a healthier lifestyle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Juice bottles with dripper tops - hands down!! Oh and another pet hate is having only one and not two Reo's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I hate that everyone wants to try my vape, then im standing there without while thy are vaping away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A non-smoker friend of mine often comes to visit to see what I am up to vaping-wise. I think he loves all the gadgets. It is a bit tiring that he often wants to try my vaping stuff. 

So the other day when he came to visit, I wanted to put him off a bit. So I gave him my "stonking train" to try. It was the IGO-L with a very high set coil for max throat hit and Bowdens Mate juice. I told him he should take a long drag to get most effect - he took a long drag - then his eyes went big - 

Needless to say, he is now scared of my vape equipment and hasn't asked for a toot since

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

well he is a non-smoker to start off with, why is he vaping...? hahaha good on you @Silver, i would've been rolling around on the floor from laughter seeing his eyes bulging hahaha


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

people asking, so whats the difference between yours and twisps?

that drives me up the wall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Indeed - I told him to stay away - 
He wants to vape zero mg juice just to take part in vaping. He sees how much fun I have...
I advised him against it - as much as I like vaping - its not worth it for him in my view.

Anyhow, the "train" put him off ....... for now....


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> yes @annemarievdh, it's almost as bad as the bumming stinkies! especially if i've given it to them before and they liked it, but still haven't made the switch...



^^ this! My colleague next to me is trying to quit smoking for the second time. He's on champax or whatever they called. Keeps taking my mvp off my desk and vaping. But then keeps saying how expensive it'll be to by his own and he'll "suck on the thing the whole day".

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

I agree, there's absolutely no reason for a non-smoker to join in on vaping... we have a deaf friend at the pub that's quit stinkies now for almost 2 years, when i came into the pub the first time he was very interested in what i was smoking - he took it from me and i was trying to explain to him what it was, this was still in my cape vape days a while back. he very nearly took a drag when i swiped it away from him, he looked at me very confused and i was like "noooo it has nicotine in there.... you don't want to 'smoke again' do you?"


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> ^^ this! My colleague next to me is trying to quit smoking for the second time. He's on champax or whatever they called. Keeps taking my mvp off my desk and vaping. But then keeps saying how expensive it'll be to by his own and he'll "suck on the thing the whole day".
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


tell him it's way less expensive than champax! throw those tablets out and get a starter pack and vape your own... urgh... all sorts i tell you hahaha


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (16/4/14)

Dripper bottles and not having the funds to buy a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Dripper bottles and not having the funds to buy a Reo


or my MVP 'YET' hahaha


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Spot on @BhavZ sharing the mouth piece puts me right off, totally disgusting, and really not a huge fan of people trying my gear.

@Silver I know you love throat hit so if you call that your stonking train I know the effect that would have on me, let alone a non-smoker's chest. Lol!

@vaalboy if it helps I am also hating not having a second Reo, and then a Reo Mini to make the Grand look more grand, and maybe a few spares around, just in case.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## drew (16/4/14)

Waiting on Fasttech to ship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Riaz said:


> people asking, so whats the difference between yours and twisps?



At prize giving on Sunday I was using my Sigelei 20W with a Nautilus on top.... and the comment was wow that is a big Twisp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> At prize giving on Sunday I was using my Sigelei 20W with a Nautilus on top.... and the comment was wow that is a big Twisp!



Lol, that's like someone calling your Ferrari a nice Toyota. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## drew (16/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> At prize giving on Sunday I was using my Sigelei 20W with a Nautilus on top.... and the comment was wow that is a big Twisp!


Pity you can't dish out fines in real life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

hahaha shame man, all we can do is educate them... i, myself don't have that much knowledge yet and you can't be angry at a person that doesn't have all the info yet... you just have to smile and explain hahaha ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Lol, that's like someone calling your Ferrari a nice Toyota.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hey don't be dissing them Toyotas. I love the Japanese cars. However had you said more like a Peugeot that would have been more acceptable.??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha shame man, all we can do is educate them... i, myself don't have that much knowledge yet and you can't be angry at a person that doesn't have all the info yet... you just have to smile and explain hahaha ??



naa i leave the explaining

i just say, yeah it is and politely pull a huge drag and blow out clouds LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey don't be dissing them Toyotas. I love the Japanese cars. However had you said more like a Peugeot that would have been more acceptable.??



Eish!! My Peugeotporche will take offence for sure


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

a Big downer: knowing a Reo is on its way but disappear somewhere no one knows since 6 April

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Eish!! My Peugeotporche will take offence for sure


I do apologise, perhaps we could liken a twisp to that of the 3-wheel robin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/4/14)

Silver said:


> A non-smoker friend of mine often comes to visit to see what I am up to vaping-wise. I think he loves all the gadgets. It is a bit tiring that he often wants to try my vaping stuff.
> 
> So the other day when he came to visit, I wanted to put him off a bit. So I gave him my "stonking train" to try. It was the IGO-L with a very high set coil for max throat hit and Bowdens Mate juice. I told him he should take a long drag to get most effect -* he took a long drag - then his eyes went big - *
> 
> Needless to say, he is now scared of my vape equipment and hasn't asked for a toot since



i cried a little bit reading this... Bwahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silverbear (17/4/14)

Seeing a review of a vape device and knowing I can not get my hands on it tomorrow. (Gadget Junkie)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Wow, did this thread take a wrong turn or what  Mine is when someone wants to try a flavour in my Evod, and they twirl it, as if its a top coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

Burning through juice while drinking. Checked for leaks but would seem the only leak is straight down the throat! 
All relative though. Would smoke way more stinkies while drinking too.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

